# PS2 Controller to PC - usb connector



## bottleHeD (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys, is this available in India? In Bombay particularly? Something like this - USB PC Adapter Controller Converter Cable for SONY PlayStation 2 PS2 - DinoDirect.com


----------



## bottleHeD (Aug 18, 2011)

Posting an image:

*electronics.pickegg.com/Electronics-image/2010-12/USB-PC-Adapter-Controller-Converter-Cable-for-Sony-PS2-Black-6342938717828312501.jpg


----------



## bottleHeD (Aug 25, 2011)

Bump, as anyone used one of these?


----------



## Alok (Aug 25, 2011)

Why u want to convert a ps2 controller. There are many usb dualshock available for pc. I use one worth 250/-*i53.tinypic.com/2w5n0jm.jpg


----------



## bottleHeD (Aug 26, 2011)

250 rs, wow! I didn't know such cheap ones were available! I wanted a converter because I have two ps2 controllers, and I only use one (I'm mostly a solo gamer). Are you using a branded controller, or is it a generic one?


----------



## Gaurav265 (Aug 26, 2011)

you get local controller in rs 250 with vibration support+driver cd.


----------



## bottleHeD (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool, are there any online sites that sell these?


----------



## Alok (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh man go to any descend pc shop , Everyone has that.


----------

